# Nikon PictureProject...



## JJP (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi, I just bought a new MacBook, and I'm trying to install Nikon PictureProject that came with my D200, but when I insert the disc and click on it, then select installers and the PictureProject installer, it says "You can't launch this installer directly"

I've googled this and found no solutions, but if anyone here knows how to install it, it would be greatly appreciated, thankyou.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 21, 2008)

I always thought PicProj sucked. Download Nikon ViewNX and Nikon Transfer NX from the Nikon website. They are free, and I think a lot more capable.


----------



## Reel1 (Jan 21, 2008)

You may want to check this out.   http://www.terrywhite.com/techblog/?p=351


----------



## JJP (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi, thanks for both of your replies, I got some really useful tips on leopard from that site, thanks. 

I've had a look on the Nikon website, but I can't see where to download these programs, can anyone point me in the right direction please?


----------



## Mesoam (Jan 22, 2008)

time to get parallels


----------

